

A new apparel start-up makes the greatest hoodie ever known to man - thmcmahon
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2012/12/american_giant_hoodie_this_is_the_greatest_sweatshirt

======
antidoh
[http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2012/12/...](http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2012/12/american_giant_hoodie_this_is_the_greatest_sweatshirt_known_to_man.html)

